# RC66RBX Remote Control Programming



## joelstad (Apr 12, 2007)

Some information:

-Receiver model HR24-500
-Sound bar model: Vizio VHT510
-Television model: Sony something or other, it's an LCD but I can't get to the model at the moment

I'm trying to program an RC66RBX backlit DIRECTV remote control via the DIRECTV receiver. I've tried another remote (two different remotes of the same model, same results), fresh batteries in both, I've held the remotes at different angles, close to the face of the receiver, far away from the face of the receiver and in different amounts of light in the room just in case. In any scenario I get an on screen message that states "Sorry, your remote control could not be set up. Please make sure the remote is pointed at the receiver and try again".

I also have an RC65RX remote that programs to the television and sound bar without issue.

When I initiate the programming on the back-lit remote control, the LED indicator flashes rapidly just like the non-back-lit remote control as if it's communicating with the receiver. I know I can manually set the TV code (10000) but I use the sound bar for sound at all times and would like to be able to control the volume. I can successfully turn the sound bar on and off with code 31517 but it does not control the volume.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

--Joel


----------



## joelstad (Apr 12, 2007)

I failed to mention that I have repeatedly tried the remote control scan process (skipping past the first working code, then the second, etc) and have not been able to get the remote control to control the volume on the sound bar.

Thanks,

--Joel


----------



## joelstad (Apr 12, 2007)

I sent a report on this via the receiver just in case. If anyone here can use the report number, its 20130929-2c34.

Thanks,

--Joel


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Put the selector in the same spot you used to program in the soundbar and program in 993 and the Select button.
See if that doesn't fix the sound volume, mute functions .
All sounds should now come from the soundbar.


----------



## joelstad (Apr 12, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Put the selector in the same spot you used to program in the soundbar and program in 993 and the Select button.
> See if that doesn't fix the sound volume, mute functions .
> All sounds should now come from the soundbar.


I used the code 31517 and other codes found via scanning in AV 1 and then I used 993 to volume lock but this did not work. Also, when I used the code I know works to turn the sound bar on and off, the receiver continues to indicate my remote is not programmed in this mode.

One last thing, I have used the 981 code on both remote controls to reset the remotes before trying to programming again but the results don't change.

--Joel


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

joelstad said:


> I used the code 31517 and other codes found via scanning in AV 1 and then I used 993 to volume lock but this did not work. Also, when I used the code I know works to turn the sound bar on and off, the receiver continues to indicate my remote is not programmed in this mode.
> 
> One last thing, I have used the 981 code on both remote controls to reset the remotes before trying to programming again but the results don't change.
> 
> --Joel


The "Select" button is part of that code, not just the numbers.
Did you do 993 and stop or did you press the Select button and just failed to type that ?

After resetting the remotes do you first program in the TV and then the Soundbar ?
This is a must for it to work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

For the volume to work there HAS to be a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is a tv code its volume is in the way, but that can be remedied. Once you get the TV code in, program the SB next

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 31517
4. press SELECT

Then

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 993
4. press SELECT


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When the self programming feature doesn't work, entering the code manually will save you time. The steps in the previous post will really help you get moving.


----------



## joelstad (Apr 12, 2007)

These programming steps worked (and the Vizio code worked) and I can control the sound bar and television like I have been with the old remote. I didn't realize you had to program the TV before you could do volume lock.

Thanks so much for help!

--Joel


----------



## dtparker (May 24, 2007)

I also have had no luck with the RC66RX remotes with either my HR24 or my H24. The auto programming just doesn't want to work. RC65RX - no problems.


----------

